# Apple Crisp



## debodun (Nov 21, 2015)

I was going to make apple crisp for a Thanksgiving dessert. Last year the topping was a little floury. I used cold butter and cut it in to the flour and oatmeal mixture. I wanted to know if using melted butter would make a difference?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

Try this recipe Deb...


http://www.food.com/recipe/easy-crunchy-apple-crisp-153267


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

